# Abandoned eggs?



## Renalight (Jun 5, 2013)

So after I messed up the first clutch from being ignorant, my pigeons have laid a second clutch. Things seemed fine the first week and when both were out of the nest box I swapped 1 egg out with a wooden one and boiled it and replaced the wooden one with the boiled egg. (Since I'm new at this I just want to deal with 1 chick to see how it goes) About 3 days ago I saw them mating again and the hen has been acting a bit aloof about sitting on the eggs. Like she will mostly sit on them but like tonight when she should be sitting on them She's not. The male seems to be taking more interest in them than she is. I took the eggs out on the first clutch to candle them a couple times and she acted normal so even if she saw me take the egg out she shouldn't be acting this way should she? I did put my hand under her briefly to make sure she laid the second one since she seemed to take a day or so longer to lay the secind and i was worried it might have Been stuck in her. I've heard they can sometimes tell a fake egg but that's why I boiled one to make it more "real." Since they mated again should I wait till they lose complete interest in them or just toss them now? It's about midnight here and he's sitting on them when she is supposed to be on them...


----------



## RockPigeon<3er (Aug 2, 2012)

So you let them develop for a week then boiled the egg or ?? 
Basing on my experience with chicken Broodie's, it's best to wait until they just won't sit. You sure you know the genders? Perhaps getting them switched? When it comes to biology, nothing is ever 100%, so him sitting on it more could be an example of the variations in biology ^^


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Renalight said:


> So after I messed up the first clutch from being ignorant, my pigeons have laid a second clutch. Things seemed fine the first week and when both were out of the nest box I swapped 1 egg out with a wooden one and boiled it and replaced the wooden one with the boiled egg. (Since I'm new at this I just want to deal with 1 chick to see how it goes) About 3 days ago I saw them mating again and the hen has been acting a bit aloof about sitting on the eggs. Like she will mostly sit on them but like tonight when she should be sitting on them She's not. The male seems to be taking more interest in them than she is. I took the eggs out on the first clutch to candle them a couple times and she acted normal so even if she saw me take the egg out she shouldn't be acting this way should she? I did put my hand under her briefly to make sure she laid the second one since she seemed to take a day or so longer to lay the secind and i was worried it might have Been stuck in her. I've heard they can sometimes tell a fake egg but that's why I boiled one to make it more "real." Since they mated again should I wait till they lose complete interest in them or just toss them now? It's about midnight here and he's sitting on them when she is supposed to be on them...


I think you need to not be in there too much, boiling the first egg is fine. the hen will not want to sit tight untill the second is layed 48 hours or so after the first one. so just leave the eggs as is and see how they do. she may be not happy being looked at all the time.


----------



## Renalight (Jun 5, 2013)

Yeah I try to not get in there unless I have to...I actually was fretting and more anxious on the first clutch since it was my first time having them breed so that's why I'm confused as to why she seems disinterested.


----------



## Majd (Apr 6, 2013)

As long as I understood. . You boiled a 7 days old pigeon embryo. .. X( ... you done something wrong.... just wait until tomorrow and see if she will sit again.. if not toss them and please leave them raise them theirselves... they will deal with the tow babies not you.... just watch from a far distance... don't interfere... they're not toys.... hope you have better luck next time :/


----------

